# Pics of my new liquid de-ice rig



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Just got my new liquid de-ice rig installed today. I'll be putting down magnesium chloride. Can't wait to get to play with it.

Here's some pics.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Pic number 2.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

And finally pic #3.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Good luck with your new system.The pictures are a little dark its probably my screen.You are making a smart choice by starting with magchloride.Is there a return on this system if so i just couldnt see it.A return line is usually needed to avoid water hammer and if you have one your in good shape.
John Parker


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

Looks good... Similar to mine. Did you build it or buy it? Is the spray bar controlled by a electric valve? Are you putting liquid down with fan nozzles or straight stream?


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

John, are you asking if it has a return line from the spray bar back to the tank? If so, no it does not have one.

Ceaman. A local commercial spraying company builds these units. Quite a few local guys use them with good results. It has straight stream nozzles.

Best part is I didn't have to pay for it. I don't have my own plow/de-ice routes. I sub for a larger company. And that company purchased it for me. I will be buying it however. The company I sub for will withhold some of the money I make with that rig unti it's paid for.

I've never put down liquid, but the outfit I sub for has been for a long time, with good results.

Excited to have another truck besides my plow truck out this year, make some more money.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I believe that John is refering to a return line from the pressure side of the pump back to the tank this acts as a agitation line, pressure adjustment & reduces water hammer.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Jeremy, 

Thanks for the clarification. Yes it does have a return line.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

That's a good lookin' ole' Ford! Late 70s, isn't it?


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Pelican, 

Thanks, yes it is. It's a '78 F250 Supercab 4x4. It's running a mildly built 460 backed with a C6/205, and has dana 60's front and rear. It's my summer lawn truck. This winter I hated to let it sit and not make me any money, so I set it up for deice. My other truck is set up with a plow and I also sand with the other one.

By the way that new F550 of yours is gorgeous. Was drooling all over the keyboard when I saw the pics of that.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks, Jason.

You must spend a lot of time hosing your truck down after storms, it's in real good shape. I appreciate how tough it is to keep vintage work trucks looking good!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

nice tree house.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow, your way out there! Whats that spay set up gonna end up running you?


----------

